# Aunty Bought us in Mexico!



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I agree, they don't seem to impressed. (was you laughing at them...they know). Kiss them babies and tell them they are beautiful...They look so cute!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Those bewildered cuties look so adorable in their sombreros!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Aww, I think your little darlings were hoping for nachos with cheese, or maybe chicken fajitas instead. But how sweet of their Aunt to bring them back such snappy sombreros, very thoughtful! Maybe pull them out again for Cinco de Mayo? The girls look adorable, even if they're not feeling the look right now. Oh, the things we do to our poods!


----------



## Freckles (Jan 18, 2012)

They may be slightly less than thrilled, but they are such good sports. What pretty girls too!


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Too cute! We would probably run for cover if we knew what they were really thinking!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Ok, the girls got a special treat last night for being such good sports wearing their sombrero's for mommy to take pictures! Took them over to Petsmart and got lots of Greenies and Rollover treats to take home! I'll keep their hats near, Chagall - for Cinco de Mayo! Ha ha
One more thing, as you can see from July last year (Mickeymouse ears picture), the girls coat is changing to more silver and not jet black anymore which they are still my cutiepies!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I LOVE THEM!!!! the girls look so darling int them!!!!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

That is just too cute and, yes, they seem to be tolerating the humans, but not really into it!


----------



## Nawal (Mar 3, 2012)

Aw, they may not love the sombreros but they are adorable!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

They're both plotting their revenge!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

So adorable! All you need now are a couple of doggie ponchos and you've got this year's Halloween costumes.


----------

